# Aus Servlet auf applicationContext zugreifen



## Gast (17. Dez 2007)

Hi,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich aus einem Servlet heraus auf den applicationContext von Struts zugreifen muss. Wie kann man das realisieren?
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2007)

zB über session.getContext()

Der application context ist nix anderes als der Servlet Context


----------

